# Titled Female Malinois in USA



## Summer Voth (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a particular liking to the female malinois, and there is often discussion about the strongest working/titled male malinois on various boards, but oftentimes little discussion about the most titles on a female malinois? 

does anyone know who the most titled female malinois in the usa is? I'm not talking just a SCH3 I am talking a female who has maybe been cross trained and recieved titles in multiple sports....ring, sch, compt obed etc. Are there any???


Just wondering?

Summer


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

While I don't have the top titled female mal in the U.S. I do believe that there are many female mals out there capable and as strong as a male. While there are probably more males without question, there are many females capable of going all the way. 

My female is very strong and loves to fight, she has been in numerous PP trials and has always won first place when I actually competed her. She has Ob titles as well as protection titles and when I got out of the military and became a cop, I had the opportunity to work her on the streets for a little while as a dual purpose dog and she did awesome. I retired her from the street when I got a dept issued male mal who was the best working mal I ever laid eyes on (damn I miss him, I switched depts). Females can do it, just most are not even given the chance.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know that she's the most titled, but she's got titles in quite a few venues and I plan to add a few more before she retires (she's "only" 10 now LOL). Unfortunately an injury ended her protection sport career sooner then I intended, but she's still working in other performance oriented venues.

Calice du Dantero ("Cali") - FRII (competed in FRIII), PSA1, SchBH, CD, HCTs, HIAs, HTDIs, HRDIs, TFE-I, FDCh-G, CGC, Major pointed (BOB), 2003 NARA FRI Vice Champion, multiple Herding HIT/RHIT, GDC Hips - good, GDC Elbows, Shoulders, Tarsus, Stifles - Normal, CERF, CHIC
2nd place 2005 Gold Coast K9 Working Dog Competition 
3rd Place 2005 AZ Working Dog Competition
#6 Belgian Malinois 2007 AKC Herding Rankings
1st Place Novice Agility (Alt Breed) 2008 WPTCA National Championship
1st Place Open Obedience (Alt Breed) and HIT Obed (All Breeds) 2008 WPTCA National Championship
High in Trial Alternate Breed 2008 WPTCA National Championship


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I don't know that she's the most titled, but she's got titles in quite a few venues and I plan to add a few more before she retires (she's "only" 10 now LOL). Unfortunately an injury ended her protection sport career sooner then I intended, but she's still working in other performance oriented venues.
> 
> Calice du Dantero ("Cali") - FRII (competed in FRIII), PSA1, SchBH, CD, HCTs, HIAs, HTDIs, HRDIs, TFE-I, FDCh-G, CGC, Major pointed (BOB), 2003 NARA FRI Vice Champion, multiple Herding HIT/RHIT, GDC Hips - good, GDC Elbows, Shoulders, Tarsus, Stifles - Normal, CERF, CHIC
> 2nd place 2005 Gold Coast K9 Working Dog Competition
> ...


I know this is an old thread, but I was perusing Youtube and saw some video of Cali. Very impressive. How can you NOT love a dog that goes through a wooden fence, lands just a bit groggy, and still gets the bite? I prefer females myself of most any breed, so stuff like that is pretty cool to see (a bitch doing great work, not necessarily Bulldogging it through a fence on a send, but in this instance I'll take it).

-Cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Uhhh, that is pretty much every average malinois. You gotta get out more.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Uhhh, that is pretty much every average malinois. You gotta get out more.


Undoubtedly. What can I say, I lead a sheltered life.

It was still a cool video. I've never seen a dog literally bust through boards Superman style and just keep going like nothing happened. The rest of the work was pretty nice as well. Maybe I'm just easily amused.

-Cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Probably one of those bulldog ****. HA HA


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Probably one of those bulldog ****. HA HA


Probably.

-Cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey, you could always be one of those CO CAO idiots. Now there is a good place to be, argueing an even bigger myth. OH LOOK AT THE SIZE OF HIM ! ! ! ! !


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Hey, you could always be one of those CO CAO idiots. Now there is a good place to be, argueing an even bigger myth. OH LOOK AT THE SIZE OF HIM ! ! ! ! !


Amazing how you deduced all that from my praise of a Malinois. It's like I'm talking to my very own psychic friend! 

By the way, aren't you friends with Brad H. or something? Does he get this kind of abuse from you for his Bulldogs? You know, the ones that he trains & competes with in Mondio? Just curious.

Actually on-topic, I believe Melissa McCord of Von Scheffler puts SchH III's on her Dutch Shepherds (male & female) before breeding them.

-Cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Hardin ?? Have you seen his dog trial ?? I have, and I am not sure that training is what he is doing. There was enough dog there for a brevet, but little else.

No, I am not friends with him. Yes, I have told him how worthless bulldogs are.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Hardin ?? Have you seen his dog trial ?? I have, and I am not sure that training is what he is doing. There was enough dog there for a brevet, but little else.


I actually meant that rhetorically. No, to be fair I haven't.



> No, I am not friends with him.


Sorry, I misunderstood then. I thought you guys were buds.



> My friend Brad Hardin went and got his BH on his dog Casper. He got a real nice medal, and a little picture frame thingy that said endeavor working dog club. Of course, he made fun of me most of the drive home.
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/trial-fun-822/


You can see why, perhaps?



> Yes, I have told him how worthless bulldogs are.


I don't feel so exclusive then.

Hey, I just happen to like the breed. It wasn't like I brought them up in this case, or said they could be MRIII dogs on a national level or anything, but yeah I do like the dogs. Then again, I have also enjoyed the Malinois and Dutch Shepherds I've gone out and seen. I like a lot of breeds in their own way. But then again, I'm sheltered, easily amused, and don't get out much. But hey, I still manage to live with myself somehow.

-Cheers


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a couple more:

Fauxtois du Loups du Soleil is MR2 & FR1.
http://loupsdusoleil.com/dogs_meet_Fauxtois.html

Jinx du Loups du Soleil is "the 2008 North Central Region Schutzhund Champion, has one leg on her MondioRing 1, and is also a Type 1/CE SUSAR disaster dog."
http://foxtal.com/malinois.htm

-Cheers


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Liking bulldogs here needs to be kept in like a dirty little secret. Certainly seems to go over like a turd in a punch bowl at a party. Then you get to be the weird, stupid one that nobody likes after Jeff gets done with ya. Don't worry he makes his rounds. He hasn't been mean to me this week yet, I figure it's coming. 5-4-3-2.......


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Liking bulldogs here needs to be kept in like a dirty little secret. Certainly seems to go over like a turd in a punch bowl at a party. Then you get to be the weird, stupid one that nobody likes after Jeff gets done with ya. Don't worry he makes his rounds. He hasn't been mean to me this week yet, I figure it's coming. 5-4-3-2.......


No worries. The day I start taking dog message board trash talking seriously is the day I cancel my Internet subscription. Besides, he does actually make good points between the snarky remarks. Sometimes.

But yeah, I like Bulldogs. :-$

-Cheers


----------

